
Skate Warrior 1992, 1999, 2020 - ingve
https://prolost.com/blog/skatewarrior
======
skytreader
This project just drips with PASSION. (Some people might say the all-caps is
unwarranted but I feel there is no other way.)

I found myself involuntarily smiling and giggling while reading this. Reminds
me of so many things like that summer I tried rendering the creation story
from the Book of Genesis using Flash. That, too, had a story board! I never
finished it but I learned a bunch of Flash tricks. Not to mention some
practicalities like how it's really hard to draw with a mouse as well as the
computational limits of a hand-me-down Pentium 4 with 256MB of memory.

The friendship aspect also reminds me of the story of a handful of iconic rock
bands, how they basically started as bunch of dudes who found some ran-down
instruments and wanted to play. And just played and the rest is history.

It's charming exactly because they didn't get paid doing it. In fact, _no one_
would pay them to do this. And yet they did.

~~~
prox
I think its also the simple “lets just do this” mentality, just having
(stupid) fun, without comparing yourself. Really enjoyable.

------
axegon_
Here's a shower thought I recently had. I was massively into skateboarding in
the second half of my teenage years, up until I was 20-21 give or take. And
while I was the typical computer nerd who wrote cli programs to solve his math
homework, only recently I saw a potential connection between the two
activities: street skateboarding(the post 1980's ramps and bowls) has a
fundamental and striking similarity with hacking. When I say "hacking", I'm
referring to the definition of the term:

In both cases people use things in which they were not meant to be used and in
some instances some bizarre, strange, odd, ridiculous or completely outrageous
results are born. And sometimes absolutely beautiful and mind boggling. Sure,
you often end up misjudging your abilities or what is even realistically
possible but the fundamental idea is completely valid for both activities. Now
that I think about it, I kind of miss those endless summer nights of jumping
over fences to get into some school's yard when it was raining outside and
carrying and stacking benches and tables over one another and whatnot...

R.I.P. Steve.

Edit: Oddly enough, last year I managed to get my hands on this[1] and it
immediately became a decorative element. The picture on the deck itself is a
perfect representation of what I just said I think.

[1] [https://i.imgur.com/OoeVEF6.png](https://i.imgur.com/OoeVEF6.png)

~~~
mnsc
I skated street in the nineties (still do, shout-out to /r/OldSkaters) and
have made that connection too. But I am chaotic good aligned so I was more
into the building/tinkering side. So more "how can I repurpose this piece of
trash to something skatable" rather than "how/when can I arrange stuff so I
can skate this unexpected sculpture". I think this is more like hacking in the
modern sense of coding/scripting just to create stuff for your own use.

~~~
axegon_
In my case we are talking the second half of the 2000's. Mind you, I was
significantly more interested in the skating from the late 90's and what was
"modern" back then didn't have much appeal to me. I mean even the photo on
that deck is from 1999 iirc and I can still hear the music from the video in
my head every time I look at it. I really can't express how happy I was to get
my hands on a limited edition deck, signed by both my favorite skater and the
photographer.

Pretty impressive you are still doing it 20+ years later. I didn't want to
stop but certain life events came into play and eventually it just became one
of those things I used to do. For multiple reasons I have no intention of
getting back into it but I will admit, I am somewhat curious to give it a try
once and see if there is anything left in me.

~~~
mnsc
For me, finding time to keep doing it, despite life throwing curve balls, is
what keeps me from getting stuck in the nostalgia of it. So just beware that
your nostalgia isn't keeping you from picking it up again. Because it wont be
the same when you can't risk breaking an arm because of responsibilities, but
it's still fun, just different.

~~~
axegon_
It's awesome that you managed to keep going. For me it was a combination of my
best friend from childhood passing away, a heartbreaker and ultimately moving
back home in the other side of Europe in the beginning of winter, having to
look for a job, sort out a roof over my head(and a ton of other crap) and by
the time that had settled and snow had gone away, I was completely out of it.
Though I'm still mildly interested in it. Old habits die hard I guess...

~~~
mnsc
That sounds like some heavy stuff. I'm sorry. Take care of yourself!

------
bartread
I mean... the dialogue is hilarious and the acting is all over the place, but
in a charming, cult-movie-esque way: I'm enjoying it a lot - a lot more than a
lot of films I've paid to see.

I'm also really impressed with the filmmaking: shots, editing, stunts, and
effects are all at least decent, and often very good, all things considered.
The gunplay has this sort of low-budget John Woo vibe that I really
appreciate, and I find it funny that it somehow manages to weirdly prefigure
some of the aesthetic and style of The Matrix.

You must have had a ton of fun making this film, and I'm glad you've finished
and shared it with us.

------
nineteen999
Stu Maschwitz is a legend, I have an old copy of his book "The DV Rebel's
Guide: An all-digital approach to making killer action movies on the cheap". A
little dated now, but it's a great read and a lot of the information and
techniques in there still holds up today.

------
justinator
That was awesome. Blogs dude: _blogs_.

------
santoshalper
This was sweet and I enjoyed it a lot. If you liked it and are also feeling
nostalgic, may I recommend:

[https://medium.com/message/networks-without-
networks-7644933...](https://medium.com/message/networks-without-
networks-7644933a3100)

------
dehrmann
> As time sailed on, the likelihood that I could find a functioning computer
> with a SCSI connector dwindled to zero.

I just found an Ultra320 PCIe controller on Amazon, and there's all sorts of
old hardware on ebay. Taking it to a data recovery company was probably the
right call, though. Setting up all this hardware yourself is a hassle, and
getting a disk image should be one of cheapest things a data recovery company
can do.

------
082349872349872
From the other side of the iron curtain, a similarly amateur 1988 music/skate
video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?tv=cNf7huwox6E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?tv=cNf7huwox6E)

~~~
weinzierl
The YouTube link doesn't work for me. Do you have a working link or another
reference (title, search string) to find the video?

~~~
sild
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNf7huwox6E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNf7huwox6E)

